# MAC studio fix or blot powder???.



## pammy35 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys im down to two powders, studio fix or blot?.. I was wondering if you can use a big brush like 187 to dust blot all over??.. I dont mind studio fix but find it can look a little cakey if heavy handed.. is blot finer or more light reflecting???... thanks, Joanne


----------



## pammy35 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys im down to two powders, studio fix or blot?.. I was wondering if you can use a big brush like 187 to dust blot all over??.. I dont mind studio fix but find it can look a little cakey if heavy handed.. is blot finer or more light reflecting???... thanks, Joanne


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 16, 2008)

Studio Fix is a foundation, Blot Powder is a powder, they're completely different!


----------



## COBI (Jun 16, 2008)

I have both.  

I don't use my blot powder as a foundation, though.  I use it rarely and when I do, it's usually more as a setting powder if my face seems too shiny or it's really humid out to absorb the excess moisture.

If I want studio fix powder to be lighter/sheerer, I use it sparingly with my 187; if I want it heavier, I use the applicator first and then the 187 to even it out.


----------



## COBI (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought I was going crazy because I knew I posted a response; there is a dup thread: http://specktra.net/f188/mac-studio-...0/#post1169677


----------



## COBI (Jun 16, 2008)

There is a dup thread: http://specktra.net/f188/mac-studio-...1/#post1169646


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 16, 2008)

I would use the blot powder to set a liquid foundation, but it provides no to very little coverage but it works extremely well in removing the shine for a while.

With the studio fix, for heavy coverage use a kabuki brush, for light coverage i would swirl a stippling brush in the studio fix spray some fix+ on a stippling brush and it should be more sheer.


----------

